# Bafle Leslie



## Francisco Galarza (Ene 28, 2008)

La idea es fabricar un bafle Leslie para conectar a mi teclado.
Estuve buscando información y no encontré mucha sobre el diseño.
Acá dejo lo que ví.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Pablo16 (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola Francisco, encontré algo de información acerca de este tipo de cajas. es interesante el efecto que se logra. Cuenta conmigo para cualquier cosa en la que pueda ayudar en la construccion de este proyecto.

Te dejo el link: http://www.theatreorgans.com/hammond/faq/mystery/mystery.html

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 29, 2008)

Podrías pasarte por la oficina de patentes de estados unidos y ver uno que otro plano de este sistema.

http://www.google.com/patents?q=Leslie+Speakers&btnG=Search+Patents

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 1, 2008)

Hola Francisco, en que quedó lo de la caja leslie? 

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 2, 2008)

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Francisco, en que quedó lo de la caja leslie?
> 
> Saludos.



Estuve analizando las patentes y los planos.
Por el momento no puedo construirla por razones de tiempo, pero en algún momento la haré.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2008)

Existe una forma electronica de hacerlo que era mediante 4 parlantes a los que se le alimentaban señal con face relativa variable, y hasta aqui llego mi memoria.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 2, 2008)

Si pero es -en otras palabras- un quilombo.
Ya de entrada tenés que hacer un pitch shifter variable y sincronizarlo con un tremolo y vibrato.
Me quedo con el parlante que gira.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2008)

Ahora no recuerdo como lo hacia, pero tenia algunas ventajas sobre el sistema mecanico, que tampoco recuerdo cuales eran.
Creo que voy a tener que empezar a tomar algo para la memoria.


¿ Que era que tenia que tomar ?
¿ Para que era lo que tenia que tomar ?


----------



## Van Malta (Feb 22, 2011)

seguramente , aprezco unos años despues,pero sigue vigente ?dejo mi presente, estoy interesado en hacerlo realice pruebas piloto que dieron sus resultados, necesito saber que motor se debe utilizar porque yo realice la prueba con un motor de un ventilador de techo,con su variador de velocidad(dimmer para ventiladores ),hice muy parecido como figura en el plano que posteo F Galarza, con la diferencia de que el woofer esta boca arriba,pero el motor hace un poco de ruido, nose si en el lesli original usa un motor a 220V
tampoco se bien los de talles de la fabricacion de las partes que giran , veo mas sencillo el del woofer,alguien sabe como hacerlo?

encontre un video de un tipo que lo construyo muy casero, esta en ingles pero mirenlo que señala cada parte .





 saludos


----------

